# Craftsman or Grizzly bandsaw Jet 14'' price check



## Cosmo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey, I am new here and am looking for some advice on my first bandsaw. I am going to be using it to resaw maple in half, so I can book-match guitar tops. As well it will be used to cut the body out. So my main criteria is a 7 inch resaw limit. This has brougth me to two saws, and I am not certain of which is better. So which would you guys choose.

The 12 INCH CRAFTSMAN model - 22400.

Or

Grizzly - G1148 15in bandsaw which is no longer made. There is one used locally for around 400.

a chart with some specs on the grizzly about 3/4 down the page.
1hp, 16×16 table

The Craftsman will resaw 7in while the Grizzly will do 7.5 so they both meet my main criteria. I should also mention I want to keep it at a max price of around 400.

Are there any others, the resaw on most seems to be 6in but if I missed any I am open to suggestions.

Thanks for all answers and help.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I've had the Grizzly and I sure wish I had not sold it. Definitely the Grizzly over the craftsman. I don't think the craftsman will hold up for you.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I would not get a 12" bandsaw again. In my experience it went through blades too fast because (I was told) the radius was to small and the blade flexed too much.
However, they make 'em and sell 'em.

I would not get a Craftsman under any conditions. My personal opinion based on other purchases.

You can get a good quality 14" bandsaw for $100-150 more. Less if bought used. I lucked out and got a 14" Jet with riser and blade tensioner for $525 new. That gives me a realistic 10" resaw width.

Lee


----------



## mzmac (May 11, 2008)

I have the Grizzly Ultimate 14" Bandsaw. I have had it for about five years and I will tell you now it is one hell of a bandsaw for the money. I have used it alot and found nothing wrong with it. The stand is solid and the all bearing guides are the only way to go. It also has enough power to resaw any wood under six inchs tall. I put hickory threw it quite often. I would recommend the Woodslicer blade, I have found that the combo with allitle tuning cuts like hot butter. I think if you are going to buy a tool, you should spend alittle more and get the right one, so you don't have to buy two. Also, I would not recomend the 6 inch extension block. I have had no good luck with that. I hope this helps

http://www.grizzly.com/products/The-Ultimate-14-Bandsaw/G0555
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1293


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I'd go with the Grizzley. it seems their machines are of better quality then today's craftsmans stuff. I was in the same boat, and am extremely happy I opted against the craftsman option (I ended up getting the Rikon 14" deluxe saw)


----------



## osageman (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree with Sawdust 2. I have a Delta 12" and I go through more blades than I care to mention (no matter how careful I am) I make sure the blade is correctly adjusted for tention and depth for the width of blade I have. I have spent more in blades than what I payed for the saw… That is the saw in the pic with me.

Does the Grizzly have roller bearings for blade guides. ? The next saw I buy will have roller bearings for the blade guides. And also, go ahead and get a saw with more throat room. I thought 12 inch was going to be big enough. If I had just (bit the bullet) bought an 18"er to begin with, it would have payed for itself by now. You'll be glad you bought the bigger saw… You know what they say; pay me now, or, pay me latter. buy more than you'll think you need, you'll be glad you did.

GUITARS! How long have you been making guitars? Do you know Nicolous Kok kich (the name is not spelled right) from the Seattle area. Have you ever heard of him? Have you ever used Osage Orange for guitars ?

Welcome to Lumber Jocks! You'll love it here John


----------



## Xrayguy (Jan 15, 2009)

i just sold my craftsman 12" it did fine for a yr or so but then i got the grizzly 17" definetlly a huge difference. I too had some maple that i wanted to resaw but the craftsman wasnt up too it. The grizzly with a good blade cuts like butter.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've had the Craftsman 22400 for a couple of years now and have been very happy with it. AFAIK, it's made by Richen Enterprises (Rikon). No complaints about quality. That said, the Grizzly extra capacity definitely has some advantages.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

i have the 14 inch craftsman 22401 for about a year now cuts straight. i have changed out the guide bearings 
($30.00) at king bearing other than that good saw for the price got it for 350.00 on sale 
the 12 inch is on sale thru there craftsman club for $341.00


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

I have the craftsman 14 inch model, It does ok for what I do but I think I'd opt for the Grizzley, the Craftsman has an odd size blade that you either get from sears or special order it. also it seems to have some extra viabraiton that I'm not understanding.

Paul


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

I also have the Craftmans 14 inch model. I have had it for a couple of years now and I have no complaints. I have resawn walnut, cherry and maple, with no issues. As for the blade size, Paul is right, it is not something you will buy off the shelf at the Borgs, but I just keep some extras on hand. If you look around , most blade manufactures now make that size blade.


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the replies. I think I am going to try and get the Grizzly if it is still available. One reason to not go with the craftsman at the moment is that it is out of stock for about a month.

The grizzly is supposed to have been used very little, are there any signs of abuse I should look for when I go to look at it.

Thanks again for all the input


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

that is how i got my craftsman for 350.00 went to the store manager and asked is i could buy the display model as the were out of stk. got the saw for 350.00 and they gave 3 free blades to boot.
PS. highland woodworking sales there Wood Slicer is the 99 3/4 size


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey the Grizzly was sold but a 14'' Jet Band saw came up for sale. It has the riser block, and is the closed based version. He says it is from 2000 and wants $450. Is that a little steep for 9 years old? What should this saw price at?


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Go for the Jet if it is in good condition but test it first. If you can swing the extra money look for a 16 or 18 inch saw if you plan to do a lot of re-sawing. I have a 14" Delta and it works fine but 14" saws just don't quite do the job when it comes to re-sawing. Jet and of course Powermatic make some great saws. They would be my first choice. Grizzly has improved since they first came years ago out but still don't quite cut it as quality tools in my opinion. If you are buying a used saw be sure to figure out why the fellow is selling give it a good test (even if you have to bring you own "new" blade for it. Check to see how the blade tracks on the wheels. It may be a lemon….


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Grizzly certainly *not* Craftsman. My friend has a Grizzly and loves it when I upgrade it will be a 14" Grizzly. This one had free shipping now, https://www.grizzly.com/products/14-2-HP-Deluxe-Bandsaw/G0457, and will resaw 10".


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not sure about your way of thinking that the Grizzly was worth paying $400, even though the price on it new was only $450, but the closed stand JET with a riser block is possibly not worth $450 ? What is the model number on the JET ?


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Woodchuck1957* 
-Well I noticed that the price was around 475 new for the grizzly but shipping was another 100 bucks. But beyond that it was advertised as being essentially brand new(used a couple times). And grizzly doesn't offer the saw anymore. Beyond that the grizzly was sold so, at this point it doesn't matter.

The jet is 9 years old, do 9 year old saws command this much? Im new to these(bandsaws) so let me know. Also *Sawdust2* said he got a 14'' jet new with riser blocks for 525 in post 2.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

JET made several different 14" models, Sawdust2 didn't say which one he has. I have a JET JWBS-14CS 14-Inch 1 Horsepower, Closed Stand Woodworking Bandsaw with Graphite Guide Blocks, 115/230-Volt 1 Phase, it sells for about $650, the riser kit is another $100. 
.


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Woodchuck1957*

Well he never mentioned the model only that it has a closed base, and from what i Have seen that seems to mean it will have a 1 hp motor, while the open ones have 3/4hp.

So is 450 a reasonable price or would you recommend just getting a new one. aLSO are you happy with the saws performance?


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

JET also makes a 1 1/4 hp model . I'm happy with the saw I have, I don't use it alot, and resawing isn't really my specialty. On used equipment I usually don't pay more than half of what it was new, if it's in good condition. If it's the JET 1 hp model and comes with a riser block, and is in decent condition, offer the guy $325 and see if he bites. If it comes with other accessories, such as a brand name mobile base you might have to go a little higher.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

My grizzly is 12 years old and never a glitch.and I use 1/8 inch blades most of the time, except when resawing then I use 3/4 or 1 inch.When I bought mine I had to waite 10 weeks, it was backordered that long, they told me the date it would ship and it did. very happy with it. I changed to ball bearing guides after about 3 years . Good luck.
Chuck


----------

